# where can I get 165/45R16



## nul0s (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm not able to find this size anywhere either in local shop and on the internet...

anybody know a website that i can order those ???

I know that those model are available in this size but it seams to be only available in other country...

Dunlop LeMans LM703 165/45-16
Nankang NS-2 (aka NS-II) 165/45-16
Hankook Ventus V8RS 165/45-16
Bridgestone Playz PZ-1 165/45-16
Pirelli Dragon 165/45-16
Yokohama DNA S-drive 165/45-16
Toyo Trampio Vimode 165/45-16
Falken ZIEX ZE912 165/45-16
Goodyear LS2000 Hybrid-II 165/45-16

thx...


----------



## nul0s (Feb 16, 2005)

nobody ????


----------



## nul0s (Feb 16, 2005)

bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

I want to know too bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Nothing I can get, sorry !


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/1670vsltlbsw.html

$114 a piece :thumbup:


----------



## DUBtech08 (Jan 10, 2008)

i am also in need of these !! asap !:banghead:


----------

